
HTC Vive Tracker on Sale 27th March to Developers for $100USD - richardboegli
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/htc-vive-the-leading-virtual-reality-product-announces-pricing-and-availability-of-vive-tracker-and-vive-deluxe-audio-strap-300413734.html
======
richardboegli
Engadget's coverage: [https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/27/htcs-vive-tracker-
and-de...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/27/htcs-vive-tracker-and-deluxe-
audio-strap-cost-100-each/)

